# Getting rid of tiny snails



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to try Assassin snails myself. I found a full grown MTS in mine. >< AGH! And some teeny white bodied snails. I'm kicking myself so hard. 

Some people like to put out a lettuce leaf in a container with small holes, then pull it out with the snails.


----------



## Mamasan (Apr 6, 2011)

Get some assassin snails (Clea Helena). They reproduce very, very slowly and eat other snails. I cleared easily 200 pond snails and MTS with purchasing a dozen of the assassins and putting them in my 55G. I'd say it took about a month and they were all gone. 

They are an attractive snail with striping. Pretty fast and intersting to watch too!

Here's a link with more info. 

http://www.invertplanet.com/helena.html


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

Assassin snails, clown loaches, dwarf puffers. Any of these would be thrilled to munch on your snails.

Any medication containing copper as the active ingredient would kill them too. Formalin and Malachite Green won't do it. Look for ick meds as many of these have copper. Some algae-killers use copper as well.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I am holding off on buying new fish as I'm decommissioning the tank and replacing it with one 2x as big in a week or two. I want to kill off the buggers before I move anything to the new tank. 

Gotta check to see if I have ich medicine - the Quick Cure says it's for ich, but it doesn't contain copper.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Put a piece of lettuce in the tank at night. In the morning the snails will be all over it. Just pull the lettuce out and the snails come with it. Works for me.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Fdsh5 said:


> Put a piece of lettuce in the tank at night. In the morning the snails will be all over it. Just pull the lettuce out and the snails come with it. Works for me.


I want to wipe them out so I don't have to redo this in my new tank. How effective is the lettuce?


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

From what I've heard, lettuce or blanched cucumber are just control measures to keep the numbers in check. It won't get all of them. You are just taking out the ones that still happen to be on the lettuce/cucumber in the morning. Might not be a bad idea to reduce the numbers before treating the tank to minimize ammonia spikes.

Are you reusing the substrate? A lot more than what you are seeing will be in the substrate.

I've used cleaned up pre '74 pennies in a bucket with water. I put the plants in there for a couple of days. I put a light over the bucket to keep the plants happy. An airstone for water movement might be helpful too, otherwise the water can get stagnant pretty quick. I rinsed the plants off before putting them in the tank. Took care of hitchhikers and their eggs.

If you aren't going to keep any inverts in your new tank, you could probably drop a handful of pre '74 pennies in the filter of the old tank and let it go for a few days. If you are getting rid of the tank, you might want to let the new owner know you ran copper in the tank incase they are planning to have snails or shrimp.

By the way, a quick check to see if a penny is solid copper: flick it in the air. If it rings, it's copper. Clad pennies have a dull sound.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Zipper loach - Snail terminstor

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/acanthocobitis-botia

Max size 4" Mine do not bother rooted plants


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Beer said:


> From what I've heard, lettuce or blanched cucumber are just control measures to keep the numbers in check. It won't get all of them. You are just taking out the ones that still happen to be on the lettuce/cucumber in the morning. Might not be a bad idea to reduce the numbers before treating the tank to minimize ammonia spikes.
> 
> Are you reusing the substrate? A lot more than what you are seeing will be in the substrate.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all the great advice!

Will try pennies - I am getting new substrate - I may sprinkle some of the existing substrate/mulm as a layer in the middle of the new substrate to help seed and bring some more organics. They are all over the substrate right now and they'd make it into the new tank that way. 

I tried the loach method - two very happy clown loaches, but they didn't keep the beasties in check - probably because there are so many of them. I need to try something else.

I don't plan on keeping inverts in the new tank - but I don't want to have to treat the new tank.

thanks!


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't get dwarf puffers if you value your other livestock!

Other than that, my only suggestion is assassin snails!


----------



## Lee04 (Feb 11, 2012)

Beer said:


> A lot more than what you are seeing will be in the substrate.


I found this to be true! When I changed from a gravel substrate to a sand one a few months ago, the pond snail problem I had almost disappeared completely. A few were still in the filter, so I still see them occasionally.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

kcartwright856 said:


> Don't get dwarf puffers if you value your other livestock!
> 
> Other than that, my only suggestion is assassin snails!


but they are so cute! 

Do they eat a lot?


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

sundragon said:


> but they are so cute!
> 
> Do they eat a lot?


Yes, they are terribly cute! As for amount eaten, I'm not completely sure. (I don't have mine yet!) They like to hunt, and do so often, but I'm not sure how much actually gets eaten instead of simply killed. And this includes other residents in the tank!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm... If I have snails and a spare bag of ecocomplete substrate... and my tank recently finished cycling, would it be a good idea to change out the substrate and clear the filter out then?


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

Cleaning our your filter and taking our your substrate will cause it to cycle again I believe. All the goodies that keep it going are in the filter and gravel. 


-Val


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had a freshwater puffer now for 6+ months. In my experience, he will eat any snail in the tank. We actually ask for these little snails when we see them in the LFS. This is good and bad, because he will get rid of the pest snails and the good snails. But, he has never ever been a pest to any of our other livestock. I've never seen him nip at anything and he's a pretty good size and we have small barbs in the tank with him. We do put live ghost shrimp in the tank for feeders and he does eat those. My puffer is a pig!


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of. I'll just keep a couple of assassins and give them some snaily sniper rifles or something.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

So_Fishy said:


> I've had a freshwater puffer now for 6+ months. In my experience, he will eat any snail in the tank. We actually ask for these little snails when we see them in the LFS. This is good and bad, because he will get rid of the pest snails and the good snails. But, he has never ever been a pest to any of our other livestock. I've never seen him nip at anything and he's a pretty good size and we have small barbs in the tank with him. We do put live ghost shrimp in the tank for feeders and he does eat those. My puffer is a pig!


gives me hope - I have neon tetra and I would like to keep them - How large are your barbs?

Aside from assassin snails, loaches and adorable puffers I found:
Seachem Cupramine Copper

I like snails, just not 1000 tiny yellow ones on everything.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

sundragon said:


> gives me hope - I have neon tetra and I would like to keep them - How large are your barbs?
> 
> Aside from assassin snails, loaches and adorable puffers I found:
> Seachem Cupramine Copper
> ...


I believe if you do dose that copper treatment you won't be able to add ANY snails or shrimp to your tank for months afterwards.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

sundragon said:


> gives me hope - I have neon tetra and I would like to keep them - How large are your barbs?


Some people have had limited success with "tank mates" and puffers. It largely depends on the individual puffer, and even then, you must prepare yourself for the day you wake up to a massacre.

There's a puffer forum if you'd like to learn more.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

If you're talking about "tiny, swirly" snails, check out this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=165173

Assassins may not work.


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

sundragon said:


> gives me hope - I have neon tetra and I would like to keep them - How large are your barbs?


They are fattys at about twice the size of neons. Also housed with my puffer is a Black Ghost knife, a larger green cory, tiger barbs, upside down catfish, a couple of CAEs and a Pleco. We keep him well fed, he's not picky and will eat anything. Although I don't like not being able to keep any sort of snails in the tank, his coolness is worth it.  I've read that puffers actually need to eat the small snails because of a front tooth they have.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> I believe if you do dose that copper treatment you won't be able to add ANY snails or shrimp to your tank for months afterwards.


I appreciate the heads up.

I am switching out the tank next week - no substrate will make it into the new tank - just the new filter (priming it on the old tank), plants, and the fish. I'm not worried about not being able to keep inverts because I'm not planning on doing so in the foreseeable future in the new tank.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

So_Fishy said:


> They are fattys at about twice the size of neons. Also housed with my puffer is a Black Ghost knife, a larger green cory, tiger barbs, upside down catfish, a couple of CAEs and a Pleco. We keep him well fed, he's not picky and will eat anything. Although I don't like not being able to keep any sort of snails in the tank, his coolness is worth it.  I've read that puffers actually need to eat the small snails because of a front tooth they have.



LOL, the character description of the puffer makes me want one regardless of snails, but yeah, massacre is not what I want.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Rainer said:


> If you're talking about "tiny, swirly" snails, check out this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=165173
> 
> Assassins may not work.


Not sure if they are swirly, they are so small you can't tell what shape their shells are - If they grew large with pretty shells, I wouldn't be so apt to wipe them out.


----------



## morselchip (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, that pic makes me worry about a tiny hitch hiker I saw in my smaller tank today........ I was planning on leaving it in there and seeing what happened- but now I think it'll be betta food in the morning! (My betta is helping take care of the snails I pull from my dart frog tanks, they all deserve to die after eating my mini orchids!).


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Beer said:


> If you aren't going to keep any inverts in your new tank, you could probably drop a handful of pre '74 pennies in the filter of the old tank and let it go for a few days. If you are getting rid of the tank, you might want to let the new owner know you ran copper in the tank incase they are planning to have snails or shrimp.


I just put 4 pre 1974 pennies into the filter's outgoing flow. How long does this process take?


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

kcartwright856 said:


> Some people have had limited success with "tank mates" and puffers. It largely depends on the individual puffer, and even then, you must prepare yourself for the day you wake up to a massacre.
> 
> There's a puffer forum if you'd like to learn more.


So I youtubed dwarf puffers and they seem adorable - This puffer was swimming with a neon tetra, siamese algae eater and a few rasboras. 

I guess it depends the personality of the fish. Argh...


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

sundragon said:


> So I youtubed dwarf puffers and they seem adorable - This puffer was swimming with a neon tetra, siamese algae eater and a few rasboras.
> 
> I guess it depends the personality of the fish. Argh...


I'd also be extremely concerned about your angels! Puffers are known to shred long, pretty fins to bits overnight. :icon_twis

I would definitely spend more time researching them and think about getting some, but I have to advise against it for this tank!


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

kcartwright856 said:


> I'd also be extremely concerned about your angels! Puffers are known to shred long, pretty fins to bits overnight. :icon_twis
> 
> I would definitely spend more time researching them and think about getting some, but I have to advise against it for this tank!


Maybe I'll have to get another tank if I want puffers. I love Angels. First things first get rid of snails before decommission and build of new tank. 

Then I can look for a tank to sit on my desk big enough for a puffer or two...


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Pull all adult snails out.

Squish babies one by one.

Kill off young snails.

Keep killing till none are left!


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

I found after i put in a yoyo loach and another loach which looks similar but i cant think of the name, i havent seen snail 1


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

sundragon said:


> Maybe I'll have to get another tank if I want puffers. I love Angels. First things first get rid of snails before decommission and build of new tank.
> 
> Then I can look for a tank to sit on my desk big enough for a puffer or two...


That sounds like an excellent idea! I'll PM you some info. :icon_smil


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

id they are pond snails quick cure wont kill them ive tried but it will kill any other kind of snail in the tank. fastest way i kill them is smashing and doing water change


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

How is the battle going?


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Beer said:


> How is the battle going?


LOL, the pennies didn't really do much in a week. I "wiped" the snails off the plants that I transferred. I set up the new tank (I will post the deets and pictures) and it's day 1 today - killed 3 small snails at the edge of the water. I haven't seen many others - I have added the old filter with pennies to help kill the transfered snails.

The new tank is happy - still getting everything stabilized.


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

I had four pennies in 2 gallon bucket and it did the trick in a couple of days. You said you have four in a 29? Might not have been enough.
Hopefully it was enough to take care of any eggs.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

LoL, the 4 pennies are now in a 57 gallon... don't think any snails made the transition at least I havent seen any - if I do, I'm gonna dose copper before they become too many


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

closing the thread - No snails in the new tank - The 2-3 I found a week ago were promptly removed - I haven't seen *fingers crossed* any shells, snails. The AquaClear with 4 pennies has been removed. How long would it take to clear the water of copper ions (if there are any present)?


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

Small note any penny 82 or before would work.


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

Any shrimp safe loaches?


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Hcancino said:


> Any shrimp safe loaches?


*like*


----------

